# Do Credit Scores Transfer over?



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

We are entertaining the idea of returning to the UK. My hubby is a Brit, I'm American. Hubby's lived here for 30 years. We have good credit and the one thing my husband keeps saying about moving back home is that we would have to start all over.

Can anyone confirm if when you apply for car loans, credit cards etc if they will take your credit from the US into consideration?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless things have changed since I was living in the UK, your credit rating does NOT carry over from the US. It certainly doesn't carry over anywhere else in Europe.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

Your US credit rating does not help you in the UK, you will indeed have to start over from no credit. The reason is apparently to help prevent international identity theft. No one from, say Indonesia, can steal your identity and ruin your credit from half way around the world. It may have a sound reasoning, but it is inconvenient nevertheless if you actually move! I had a very high credit rating in the US as well, but when I moved here even getting a mobile phone on contract was touch and go. I did get one, but wasn't able to get the plan or phone I would have chosen, because I had no credit at all.

It is indeed an obstacle, and one I can't tell you how to easily surmount. I haven't gotten a UK credit card yet (I am also sadly on a very limited 1 year student visa, so even getting a proper bank account is impossible, so I am ineligible for most credit card offers.) I have yet to actually be turned down for anything due to my lack of credit, but I think that is more due to the fact that I am unable to apply for much rather than anything else. No idea how fast you can build your credit. However, it is possible (I haven't tested it yet) that if you work with a bank from which you have a US credit card that also issues cards in the UK, you might get more consideration. I know Capital One issues cards in both countries, and I like my US card and still use it occasionally. I may try to get a UK card from them, and will let you know if my previous business with them helped me out at all.

Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Minuvweyna said:


> Your US credit rating does not help you in the UK, you will indeed have to start over from no credit. The reason is apparently to help prevent international identity theft. No one from, say Indonesia, can steal your identity and ruin your credit from half way around the world. It may have a sound reasoning, but it is inconvenient nevertheless if you actually move! I had a very high credit rating in the US as well, but when I moved here even getting a mobile phone on contract was touch and go. I did get one, but wasn't able to get the plan or phone I would have chosen, because I had no credit at all.
> 
> It is indeed an obstacle, and one I can't tell you how to easily surmount. I haven't gotten a UK credit card yet (I am also sadly on a very limited 1 year student visa, so even getting a proper bank account is impossible, so I am ineligible for most credit card offers.) I have yet to actually be turned down for anything due to my lack of credit, but I think that is more due to the fact that I am unable to apply for much rather than anything else. No idea how fast you can build your credit. However, it is possible (I haven't tested it yet) that if you work with a bank from which you have a US credit card that also issues cards in the UK, you might get more consideration. I know Capital One issues cards in both countries, and I like my US card and still use it occasionally. I may try to get a UK card from them, and will let you know if my previous business with them helped me out at all.
> 
> ...


Sound advice.

When we first moved here we got an account with Citibank, we have been their clients while elsewhere and that did the trick for us in order to get a bank account when freshly landed...


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

*HSBC a*



jlms said:


> Sound advice.
> 
> When we first moved here we got an account with Citibank, we have been their clients while elsewhere and that did the trick for us in order to get a bank account when freshly landed...


American Express and other cross-border card issuers, including (I am told) Citibank will transfer your US account to another country and thus you will be grandfathered in to some extent. Amex, at least in the USA, reports your "member since" date as the start of your account no matter how many times you change the kind of account (green, gold, platinum, black) and will fix it if they get it wrong. That's the start date that appears on your credit reports.

I know that HSBC works similarly as my daughter moved to Paris and immediately got an HSBC account, a morgage and a carte bleue there with them.

Otherwise you need to start at the bottom of the heap (Barclaycard Initial, etc.) or argue your case. Starting with a store credit (not charge) card such as M&S or John Lewis might be easier than an unsponsored one,


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

jlms said:


> Sound advice.
> 
> When we first moved here we got an account with Citibank, we have been their clients while elsewhere and that did the trick for us in order to get a bank account when freshly landed...


American Express and other cross-border card issuers, including (I am told) Citibank will transfer your US account to another country and thus you will be grandfathered in to some extent. Amex, at least in the USA, reports your "member since" date as the start of your account no matter how many times you change the kind of account (green, gold, platinum, black) and will fix it if they get it wrong. That's the start date that appears on your credit reports.

I know that HSBC works similarly as my daughter moved to Paris and immediately got an HSBC account, a morgage and a carte bleue there with them.

Otherwise you need to start at the bottom of the heap (Barclaycard Initial, etc.) or argue your case. Starting with a store credit (not charge) card such as M&S or John Lewis might be easier than an unsponsored one,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Punktlich2 said:


> American Express and other cross-border card issuers, including (I am told) Citibank will transfer your US account to another country and thus you will be grandfathered in to some extent. Amex, at least in the USA, reports your "member since" date as the start of your account no matter how many times you change the kind of account (green, gold, platinum, black) and will fix it if they get it wrong. That's the start date that appears on your credit reports.
> 
> I know that HSBC works similarly as my daughter moved to Paris and immediately got an HSBC account, a morgage and a carte bleue there with them.
> 
> Otherwise you need to start at the bottom of the heap (Barclaycard Initial, etc.) or argue your case. Starting with a store credit (not charge) card such as M&S or John Lewis might be easier than an unsponsored one,


That hasn't been my experience with cross-border transfers of banks and credit cards. But I think the situation is easier when transferring from the US to the UK than to other European countries. It has something to do with the banking system in the UK being more similar to that in the US.

When I lived in Germany, many US expats were sorely disappointed to find that Citibank in Germany considered itself a German bank and would not simply transfer a US account. And while the US Amex people promised they could transfer my card to Germany, it never happened and I had to start over again with Amex Germany.

HSBC has a considerably better track record in this regard, from all reports.

But, the overall credit history reports don't seem to transfer - so you're dealing on a bank by bank basis in setting up a new credit record in a new country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> That hasn't been my experience with cross-border transfers of banks and credit cards. But I think the situation is easier when transferring from the US to the UK than to other European countries. It has something to do with the banking system in the UK being more similar to that in the US.
> 
> When I lived in Germany, many US expats were sorely disappointed to find that Citibank in Germany considered itself a German bank and would not simply transfer a US account. And while the US Amex people promised they could transfer my card to Germany, it never happened and I had to start over again with Amex Germany.
> 
> ...


Parsing my posting will show you the source of my information and my degree of confidence in the answer. We have had personal experience with HSBC which, FOR ITS PREMIER CUSTOMERS at least, promises seamless cross-border transfers. My daughter found that to be the case.

I have seeen online comments that a Citibank credit card, and perhaps others, were transferred to Canada. But Citibank at the time owned a Canadian bank and they may have sold it. 

Amex will move an account abroad; I cannot say for sure that they will keep your "member since" date in the process and report it to the foreign bureau, but I know (from repeated expereince since 1958 [sic]) that they do this within the USA.

I believe the problem can be finessed via one or more of the cross-border financial services operators, especially as between US-UK-Canada and probably Australia, etc. If one has the wealth to engage a private banker then the process should be easier. But some nationalities (Russians come to mind, or Nigerians) are more difficult to help than others. Again, I know this from personal experience. And only the wealthiest get instant recognition and acceptance.


----------



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your sound comments. I've been in the UK so I haven't been able to respond until now.

I'll have to start at the bottom and I'm OK with that as many years ago I had a bad experience with HSBC and swore that I would never use them again. With a good credit score I've had the great pleasure to tell them to take a hike many times recently, and I'm not going to compromise my principals once permanently on the other side of the pond. )


----------



## sarahsue (Aug 9, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not have the greatest credit. I'm working on it before I actually move to the UK (which is in 6 months), but do you think my bad credit will hinder me or just make no difference and I'll just start out with no credit?


----------



## Squibbit (Jul 11, 2009)

sarahsue said:


> Unfortunately I do not have the greatest credit. I'm working on it before I actually move to the UK (which is in 6 months), but do you think my bad credit will hinder me or just make no difference and I'll just start out with no credit?



I'm really no expert but based on what was replied to me no credit transfers over. You'll just have to start out new, which in your case may be a good thing. 

Anyone wish to correct my assumption? :confused2:


----------



## SABrits (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope, you start all over again. Sorry!


----------

